# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ممكن احـــكي لكم تجربتي مع زوجي "من حياه زوجيه محطمه لحياه رائعه"

## اخت زايد

خوووووووتي هذي مش قصتي قصت ربيعتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




حبيت احكي لكم قصتـــي لاخذ العبره منها واتمنى انكم تعيشون السعاده الزوجيه وتدعون لي بالتوفيق والمحبه والموده بيني وبين زوجي


قصتي هذي انا انسخها لكم من مــذكرتي كاتبته من فتره وجاء اليوم الي المفروض الكل يستفـــيد من خبرتي البسيطه بالحياه والي كان من ابرز نجاحاتي ...


*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .





اتـذكر نفسي قبل كم ســنه كنت ابكي بحرقه واتسأل ليش زوجي مايحبني مثل ماأحبه مع انه مش مقصر مع بشئ معقوله هو يؤدي واجبه اتجاهي كــزوج بس ؟!

وليش تغيــر وماصار يهتم لمشاعري ؟

معقوله أهــوه بحياته وحــده غيري يحبها ويدلالاها وانا لا

جلسـت ادور حـل لمشكلتي اربــع سنين وبكل يوم تتأزم حدة المشاكل بيننا وكل يوم يكبر الشرخ بجدار حياتنا الزوجــيه الين صرنا انا وهو مجـــرد اثنين يؤدون ماعليهم من واجبات وعلى مضض محد فينا يبي للثاني الخير الكره صار متبادل بيننا والنوايا الشينه من ناحيتي له كثــرة كان كل همــي احطمه مثل ماحطمني وبس ولا يهمني شئ ثاني ...

تحطيم زوجي ماكان اني لو تعدلت لــه او تزينت طنشني لا هــذا اعتبره شئ تافه لاني انجرحت منه في بداية زواجي كثير لكن تحطيمه كان اكبـــر بكثيــر 

كان لو يدري عن اي شئ يسعدني يوقفه 

دراسيتي واعترض عليها الين وقفتها

المنحه الدراسيه ورفضها 

حتى لما وصلت بطائق مكافئه لي ماصرفها الين انسحب المبلــغ

المهم شئ يسعد قلبي يعترض طريقه المهم مااكون فرحان "وانا اعذره "تدرون ليش ؟

لاني معيشته نفس الجـــو اي شئ فيه راحته اخربها عليه 

بيجلس على التلفزيون اعصب انت تشوف الحريم شوفني انا لو تحس نفسك رجال "اهانه له بدون مااحس"

بيجلس على الكمبيوتر وبيشوف لقطات اطب عليه ايـــــــــــــه انت تدور وتفرفر بهاللقطات وانا مطنشني 

بنروح السوق ماتقدر عينه تفر يمين ولا يسار صايره له عسكري مرور "ممنوع الالتفات " ادري بك تبي تشوف البنات وانا ولا كـاني موجوده .

يجي يأكل وهو تعبان ومب قادر يأكل تحلل الا خت شفاه الحاله "لو كنت ادري انك بترجع شبعان ماكنت تعبت روحي وطبخت لك .والمسكين هو من التعب مب قادر يتنفس 

نجي للنوم وماادركم مالنوم 

ياسلام بتنام وانا من بيجلس معي>>> طول النهار نايمه وطول العصريه متمدده عند التلفزيون والمغربيه عند صديقاتها ومن العشاء الين هو يوصل على الكمبيوتر "وبعد محد جالس معاها.

وهو يحليله من دوامه لتخليص امور شغله غير اعماله الخاصه

وتصير احلى معركه بيننا 

وشو كانت النتيجه 

*كرهه متبادل وضغينه
*تحطيم المعنويات المتبادل 
*التلفظ بالالفاظ مااعرفها بس المهم تضايقه ."هو مايسب ياحليله بس يطنش وانا اززيد">>> 


المهم انه حياتي صارت اشبه بالسلطه كل شئ فيها ممزوج مافيه حاله استقرار

فجأه قال لي القرار الحاسم انه يبي يتزوج "من حقه "يبي يرتاح من هالنكد وانا انقهرت قهر ياسلام تتزوج وانا مقهوره منك وانا مو محصله حقوقي باكملها منك قال ماقصرت معاك بشئ شوفي كيف عايشه وغيرك كيف عايش واحمدي ربك 

سكتت جلست ثلاث ساعات بصمت كنت اتمنى فيها دمعه تنزل وارتاح او اي شئ يكسر هالصمت مادري الدنيا هذيك الساعه وين اختفت والعالم راحوا وجلست بهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـدوء ولاول مره من بعد زواجـي الي صار له خمس سنين 

طالعت ببيتي قصــر 

غرفتــي غرفة ملكه 

اغراضي من الغالي لبس ماكياج عطور شنط كل شئ ماركه وكل ماركات الدنيا عندي 

كل شئ عندي كل شئ متوفر كل شئ املكـــه الا "امــير القصـــر " وينه فيه؟؟؟ 

انا مضيعته من ايديني بسبب نظرتي السوداء له ...عيشته بظــلام دامس من المشاكل فقرر انه يعيش حياته بعيد عن الدمار النفسي وقرر الزواج 

قرر يتركني وانا احبه واموت فيه "وتسالت كيف احبه وانا معيشته بالم؟! كانت الاجابه حبي له كان حب تملك مثل مااتمتلكت كل شئ وخليته لي قلت بسويه نفس الشئ حاله حال اغراضي وللاسف لانه انسان رفض هالشئ وكانت المشاكل بيننا بتلك الوتيره .هم نكد غم بس

بعــــد فتره طويله من البحث عن الحلول المتواصله لقيت ضالتــــي لقيت الحل

وهو اني اشغل نفسي بشئ غير زوجي وهالشئ لازم واكيد ولا بد اقتنع فيه 
واني اتركــــه حر وهو بالفعل حـــر ياكل كيف مايبي وينام متى مايبي ويشوف الي يشوفـــه المهم اخليه حــــر ولحاله ومتى مايبغاني يناديني وبجيـــــه
واني اعيش نفسي سنها اطلع وادخل واخرج وافرح وارقص واتكلم ولا انســـى ذكر الله 

وبدأت رحلــــة الالف ميل وخلال ست شهــــور صار زوجي من واحد يكرهني ويتضايق مني لواحـــد يتبعني من مكان لمكان ويحـــبني والحلو اني صرت اموت فيه وصار يهتم وانا اهتم فيه ...المهم بعد ماقرر يتـــزوج ويترك قصري الوردي الون الاســود بكل انواع معاني النكد والبؤوس قررت انا ارجـــع لنفسي واشــوف الخلل الي صاير والي كنت حاســه به بس غبائي وعزة النفس الي فيني والنيـــه الي كنت ناويتها كانت مانعتني احل او اربط في مشاكلي والمشكله كنت كل يوم ازيـــد بالعناد 

كنت مفكره سالفة زواجــه مجرد تهديد لــي الين جاتني اخته وقالت لي "شفاه اخــوي قال لي اخطب له وكلم امــي وامي قالت مابي زوجتك تدعي علي بسببك شوف غيري وكلمني اليوم اشوف اخت زوجي "

اخت زوجها عمرها هــذيك الايام 32 سنه ومش متزوجـــه الفرق بيني وبينها سبع سنين طبيعا انا الاصغر لكن هو كان يبي وحده عاقل وتقدر الزوج وسالفة انه يتزوج صغيره مايبي يعيد نفس مشكلته معي 

قالت لي انا ماحبيت امشي بكلامه وحبيت اخبرك قبل لاتقولين سوت شئ وخربت بيتي ابتسمت لها وقلت هو خربان من قبل يابنت الاجواد اخطبي لاخــوك والي الله يريده بيصير 


جلست يومي مثل الي خلاص تدور اي خيط وتبي تمسك به طالعت مره ثانيه بيتي ولاول مره اكتشف انه بيتي لون وردي وبيتي من احلى البيوت وشفت ركن كنت اموت فيه كان فيه عصورين زوجي يحبهم ويحب الصبح يفطر في هذاك الركن الي صار ركن ميت بكيت بحرقه على الي مضى وعلى الي راح يجي لهذا البيت بعد زواجــــه ولاول مره اصرخ بيتي وزوجي والله احبكم وماراح اسمح لاحد ياخذكم مني 

المهم على العشاء رجع للبيت لقا العشاء جاهز وكنت حزينه وساكته وهو كان بعد حزين وساكت تدرون ليش ؟؟

لانه اخته قالت له شفاه وافقت و قالت كل الي الله يريده بيصير اخطبي لاخوك 

سالني اختي زارتك اليوم قالت ايوه هو تعشى اما انا شربت عصير ورحت انام قبلـــه دخل الغرفه قرب مني قال نمتي مارديت طفى النور ونام مفكرني نايمه مايدري قلبي بيحترق جلست ساعة صمت بعد ساعه قلت ليش مااقوم اصلي قيام الليل من زمــــــــــــان ماصليتها مضيعه حياتي بلهو ومشاكل ورحت اصلي ماحسيت الا اذان الفجر ياذن كم صليت ماادري لكن كنت مشتاقه لربي مشتاقه اشكي له وابكي له واحكي له قلت يارب لو بزواجه خيــر له ولي وفقه ولو في زواجــه هم ونكد وزيادة الم ابعده عنه انت اعلم مابي واعلم بحالتي يارب .

قام هو وراح للمسجد ولما رجع لقاني رجعت انام .جلس هو كعادته يقراء القران ولبس وراح لدوامه الساعه تسع صحيت اتصلت فيه ولاول مره من بعد مروراربع سنين على زواجي اتصل فيه الصبح 

قال :خير شئ صاير بالبيت.
قلت: لا
قال: تبين شئ قلت بطلع للسوق
قال: ليش
قلت :ابي شئ
قال: اوكيه روحي 

رحت للسوق اشتريت عصفورين مريت محل الورد اخذت ورود اشكال والوان ومريت للاسماك واخذت اسماك لحوضنا الميت باهمالي وحطيت العصفورين بنفس المكان الي هو يحب يفطر فيه .
وبالعصفورين دبت الحياه ببيتنا .ووزعت الورد ببيتي ورشيت بخاخ برائحة الطبيعه وحطيت الاسماك بالحوض وشغلت الحوض وصار بيتي حديقه مثل ماكنت وكان يحب هو يحب العصافير ويموت فيهم وانا احب الورود والاسماك .

كنت ادور على اي شئ يغير ببيتي ويدخل الفرحه بقلبي اولا ثم قلبه وقبل قبله كنت ابي اي شئ يطلعني من جو الحزن الي انا فيــــه لاني حسيت اني مهما سويت وحاولت اوقف هالزواج ماراح اقدر لانه عزم على الزواج 

المهم رجع للبيت على 2.5 كل العاده دخل البيت استغرب من المنظر دورني مالقاني ناداني شفاه مارديت لاني كنت نايمه دخل الغرفه لقاني نايمه راح تغدى ورجع ينام العصريه قام حصل الشاي بالركن الي يحبه سال الشغاله وين المدام قالت طلعت وحطت لك رساله الرساله"حبيبي انا رايحه لابوي لانه تعبان شوي " 
اتصل رديت سالني عن ابوي قلت الحين زين قال اوكيه تبين شئ انا رايح للمكتب قلت سلامتك قال شفاه حلو هالعصفورين قلت ادري ماعليه حبيبي بسكر جاتنا حرمه وسكرت بسرعه ماحبيت اطول بالكلام علشان ماابكي قدام اهلي 


استراحه وبكمل لكم القصه وتذكروني اني انسخها من مذكراتي ثواني 
منقووووووووووووووول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## لولو21

كملي
عجييييبه
هع
هع
مسلسل مكسيكي
اخر الشي البطله حامل
خخخخخ

----------


## اخت زايد

رجعت البيت الساعه سبع بعد المغرب اول مادخلت البيت اتصلت فيني اخته
قالت :شفاه 
قلت :لبيه 
قالت : انا رايحه بيت عمي علشان اكلم اخت زوجي .

قلت لها بالتوفيق . وسكرت عنها ورحت لغرفتي وانا اشوف باب غرفتي عشرة ابواب مااقدرت اتنفس من الي حسيت به من الم جاتني الشغاله مادام شو نسوي عشان قلت اي شئ من الاكل الي يحبه المستر قالت طيب وراحت .

وقفت بغرفتي وقالت شو اسوي ووين اروح ولمن اشـــكي احس اني بمووووووووووت خلاص 

قلت بتصل لامي ورفعت السماعه ردت امي هلا بنتي قلت هلا يمه هاه شوفيه صوتج ابد ريحة البيت بخور ومااقدرت اتنفس سالتني متاكده قلت ايه سالتني تبين شئ قلت ايه اطمن كيف ابوي قالت لاتخافين طيب قلت زين يلا مع السلامه

حمدت ربي اني ماخبرتها لكان بتصير قصه لها اول ومالها اخر قلت احسن اروح اصلي لي كعتين توضيت وصليت الين العشاء وبعد العشاء هو وصل ناداني شفاه رحت له هلا قال شوفيها عيونك قلت ابد كنت ادعي ربي يشفي ابوي قال لاماعليه شر قال حطي العشا قلت زين وحطيت العشاء ونحن نتعشى اتصلت اخته رد هلا والله بالغاليه وتكلم معاها وقال خلاص بكره نكمل الموضوع الحين اتعشى حسيت انها تخبره بالنتيجه الي عرفتها منها بعد ثلاث ايام العروس وافقت وحددوا يوم الخميس من نفس الاسبوع الخطـبه 

جاني يوم الاربعاء قال شفاه اختي خبرتك شئ قلت ايوه وابتسمت بحزن وقلت الف مبروك ورحت عنه 

رحت للغرفه الثانيه وسكرت الباب دق قال افتحي قلت ابي اجلس بروحي الله يخليك .

مانمت طول ليلي ابكي وكل ماانام شويه اقوم ابكي من الحرقه قمت الصبح سويت له فطور قام هو وسوى كالعاده قراء قران وجا لقاني بالصاله اقراء كتاب لاتحزن .

قرب مني وحط يده على راسي وسالني ليش مانمتي معي امس قلت ابي اتعود اني انام وحيده علشان مااتضايق بعدين لما تتزوج سكت وطلع بدون لايفطر رحت انا ورجعت انام ماقدرت انام اتصلت فيه على تسع قلت بطلع قال وين بروح للصالون شويه قال زين سويت تنظيف للبشره وتحنيت غيرت صبغة شعري ورجعت للبيت ووالله ما كان التغيير لاني ابي اجذبه لاني كنت اقول انا مهما سويت فانا العب بالوقت بدل الضائع على الاقل ارفه عن نفسي رجع للبيت على ثنتين لقاني متحنيه ومورده الخدين على قولته ابتسمت قلت ايه مو اليوم بفتك منك وبتتزوج لازم افرح شويه ضحك قال احلفي انك بتفتكين ابتسمت ابتسامة حزن وسالته احط الغدا قال ايه تغدى ونام والعصريه شرب الشاي وقال شو جدولك اليوم قلت ابدا يمكن اروح اشتري لي كتب من زمان ماقريت مكتبتي صارت قديمه بالكتب الي فيها قال زين طلع هو وانا طلعت رحت اشتري كتب المغرب رجعت صليت وبعد الصلاه هو رجع طبعا مو مثل العاده

اليوم رجع بسرعه لانه بيروح يخطب جا لقاني اقرى كتاب قال رجعتي بسرعه قلت ايوه راح للغرفه غير ملابسه وتعطر ولما وصل للصاله لقاني مجهزه العود له قال شو هذا قلت عود طالع فيني وهو ساكت لما جيت بحطه تحت ثوبه رفض وطلع بسرعه قال مستعجل استغربت منه ليش سوا جذيه 

قلت معقوله يكون مستعجل على العروس ؟!

راح حبيب قلبي يخطب وتركني لمدة خمس ساعات ولاول مره يتاخر الين 12 بالليل برا البيت لما رجع لقاني بالفراش 

متزينه ولابسه قميص نوم لونه عشبي اللون الي يموت فيه شافني ابتسم سالني مانمتي قالت لا اليوم دوري امس نمت بروحي اليوم يومي ضحك من كلامي ونمنا مع بعض والله انها كانت احلى ليله تدرون ليش .
لاني اول مره انام مع زوجي وانا مشتاقه له وخايفه اني افقده اول مره اضمه لصدري بكل قوتي وكنت ابي ابكي واقوله الله يخليك لاتتزوج بتغير والله لكن سكتت وقلت مالها داعي المشاكل \
يتبع

----------


## اخت زايد

المهم سبحان الله تغيرت معاملتي لزوجي كثيـــر بعد الخطوبه لكن حسيت انه جو العروس بداء يلفت انتباهه والدليل احيانا يرجع متاخر .كنت من داخلي اغلي من القهر بس كنت اخاف اتهور .

الين جاتني زياره بيوم اختي الكبيره لما شفتها بكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييت من قلب قالت لي الي صار صار خلاص صح قلت صح بس قلبي محروق قالت انسي ماراح تقدرين ترجعين شئ لوراء الا اذا راد الله امر وتغير كل شئ الحين فكري بمستقبلك قلت لها اليوم سويت فحص ودريت اني حامل قالت حامل ؟؟!!! قلت ايوه قالت وصحتك خليها اهم اولوياتك الي ببطنك هو راس المال لا زوج يبقى ولا حال تبقى ولا حد يخلص ويوفى الا الي ببطنك ماراح يترك مهما سويتي .

قلت لها لكني احب زوجي قالت وهو يحبك ولاكان طلقك من زمان على عيشه كان عايشها معك وانتي عارفه نفسك كيف كنتي ياما قلت لك هدي اللعب معه لكنك عاندتي شوفي العناد شو يجيب للزوجات الرجال رجال له فوقك ثلاث لكن انتي مالك الازوج فهتمي به قلت لها مهتمه قالت اهتمامك لانك تبين ترتاحين مو هذا كلامك قلت ايوه قالت الحين نبي اهتمامك لكسب اهتمام زوجك وانا متاكده يحبك وراحت اختي بحفظ الله لبيتها وكلامها يرن براسي كيف اهتم لزوجي علشان يهتم لي .

اتصل فيني على المغرب قال شفاه انا بتعشى برا قلت الله يحفظك وانا ادري وين برا عند العروس 

تذكرت ايام ماكان يزورني كيف كنت استقبله 

بشوق وحب .

اكله جديده .

لبس جديده.

ابتسامه ودلع ومقالب .

والاكثر المفاجأت الرائعه.

وجاتني فكرة اني اخبره اني حامل لكن بطريقه غريبه ومو مثل كل مره قررت اسوي له مفاجئه واسويها بحفله وتكون حجه لتغير جو .

وبديت اعد العده للمناسبه جلست يومين ارتب اموري وفي اليوم الثالث قبل لايطلع العصر قلت له حبيبي رد علي وهو مستعجل نعم قلت ابيك تتعشىاليوم هنيه قال مااقدر قلت لازم اليوم بس قال ليش قلت بس طالع وهو مستغرب قال زين .

طبعا طلبت الكيكه طلبيه وكانت على شكل طفل وحطيت في كل ركن في البيت هديه من هدايا الاطفال وزينت البيت على شكل غرفة مواليد حتى عند الباب خليت بالونات وشرائط وضبطت الاضاءه زين 
والعشا سويت له اول طبخه طبختها له اول يوم لنا ببيت الزوجيه وهو يموت فيها ويقول هالاكله تذكرني باول يوم نورتي فيه البيت .

بعد المغرب رسلت له مسج مبروك علي وعليك البيبي عساه يكون من مواليد السعاده ويكون عبد صالح وباربوالديه .

وحطيت الموبايل على الصامت ودخلت اتعدل واتزين لما شيكت على الموبايل اشوف رده لقيته متصل اكثر من 45 اتصال ومرسل مسج ردي يام كرشه ههههههه ضحكني 

المهم قبل العشى بدقائق وصل البيت وجايب بيده طقم الماس وباقة ورد كبيره من الفرحه لكن لقا البيت مب بيتنا دخل البيت لقاني كنت اشغل الشمع بالطاوله قال شو صاير اليوم قلت احتفل بمناسبة قدوووم البطل الصغير فرح كثير بالخبر وعجبته الحركات الي بالبيت قال ذكرتيني بايام خطوبتنا كانت ايام مااظن اني بعيش مثلها مهما صار >>> فرحت انا ودريت انه العروس الجديده ماتسوي مثل وعقدت النيه على اني اكمل الحرب الغاشمه ويأنا الفائزه واما هي .الصراحه ماكنت ابيه يطلقها مالها ذنب هي لكن ماكنت ابيها تاخذ حبيبي مني لها ابيه لي وحدي .

المهم جينا للعشى وشاف احلى طبق والي يموت فيه ومع شوية حركات وجلس يكلمني عن حياتنا كيف بتكون مع البيبي وفجأه سكت حتى اني خفت قلت شوفيك قال مو كانك لابسه ضيق ههههههه موتني ضحك قلت تو الناس على الواسع قال لالالالالالالالالامانبي نخسره بعد واهم شئ تكونين هاديه وماتتضايقين علشان السكر والضغط قالت الله المستعان لا تخاف قل لن يصيبنا الا ماكتب الله لنا ودق تيلفونه كانت العروس على الخط حط التيلفون على الصامت يعني طنش دقت مره ثانيه بعد طنش وانا ساكته دقت المره الثالثه تضايق قلت له رد حبيبي يمكن شئ ضروري قال خير ان شاء الله وراح للصاله ورحت انا للمطبخ وماكانت نيتي اسمع شو يقول لكن سمعته يقول يافلانه قلت لك لما اكون ببيتي لاتدق ماتشوفين شفاه لما اكون معك ماتدق وفجأه عصب وقال شفاه لاهي قديمه ولا غيره شفاه اصغر منك بالسن يعني ياليت تختارين الفاظ احسن ويلا مع السلامه وسكر الخط.

الصراحه حسيت انه تضايق جبت له الشاي وقطعنا الكيكه وهو متضايق قلت شو فيك حبيبي قال ابد ابتسمت قال حبيبي لاتلومها تدري عروس وتبيك بقربها تعود عيوني على هالموال سواء منها او مني ابتسم قال ماتوفعتك بهذا العقل ياشفاه قلت ليش انا مجنونه قال لا بس عجبني كلامك ابتسمت وبيني وبين نفسي اقول لو تدري بالنيه اني بخليك لي وبس ياكل شئ لي بهذ الدنيا رحنا ننام وكانت ليلة حنان خيالي اول مره احس فيه خايف علي وعلى الي ببطني .

مر على حملي خمس شهور وعلى خطوبته ست شهور ونص مرت الايام بحلوها ومرها والصبر كان عنوانها وحب زوجي وتقديره لي ازداد اكثر واكثر صار يرجع للبيت مبكر وصار اليوم الي لازم يتعشى فيه معها يتاخر عندي الين تسع ونص ويرجع للبيت 11 بالضبط 

وفي يوم كنت رايحه للعياده علشان اسوي اشعه سالت الدكتوره الي اراجع عندها شو ببطني قالت شو تبين قالت اي شئ بنت ولد اي شئ قالت اي شئ حتى لو ارنب هههههههه ضحكتني قالت ولد وماشاء الله صحته زينه وصحتك زينه مو مثل كل مره قلت الحمد لله .

رجعت للبيت قبل زوجي بساعه وسبحان الله اتصلت فيني اخته قبل لايدخل البيت بدقائق واول مادخل سمعني لما اصرخ واقول لااااا لاتقولين انه بيتزوج وطحت حاول يقومني مافيه فايده وداني للمستشفى بسرعه وسبحان الله ارتفع السكر والضغط بلحظه وانا مازلت بغيبوبه لمدت ساعتين قالت الدكتوره بنسوي عمليه لها نطلع الطفل ماعندنا الا هالحل وصارت المشكله الثانيه الضغط مرتفع والبنج بيكون خطر علي وماعرفوا شو يسوون فيني حتى هو احتار شو يسوي ويقول هو طلعت مادري وين اروح اتصلت لامك لابوك لامي لابوي للكل مادري شو اسوي والكل وصل وانا مثل المجنون قال له اخوه اذكر ربك بتفرج قال من قال بتفرج رحت اركض للمسجد وصليت ركعتين ودعيت ياااارب مابي طفل ولا ابي زوجه ثانيه ولا ابي شئ بس خليها لي . لما رجع للمستشفى حصلني مفتحه عيوني والضغط نزل شويه قالت الدكتوره الحين ممكن نسوي العمليه بس بنتريا شويه احسن يمكن تهدأ جاني زوجي قالي شفاه "الله يخليك الله يخليك الله يخليك ساعدي نفسك انا ماابي اخسرك" قال هذي الكلمه ورحت بنومه قمت الصبح وانا بخير نازل السكر والضغط يرتفع وينزل بس صرت احسن من قبل جاتني اخته وهي زعلانه واعتذرت لي عن الي صار قلت لها ماصار شئ هذي نهاية كل خطبه زواج وكان المفروض اكون اقوى من جذيه 

المهم اهل العروس محددين يوم للزواج وانه يكون بعد اسبوعين وزوجي قال خليها الين تولد الحرمه عصبوا عليه وصارت بينهم مشاكل هم يبونه بعد اسبوعين وهو مصر بعد ولادتي 
يتبع

----------


## اخت زايد

المهم كبرت المشكله بينهم وصار مايرد على الجوال نهائيا .
وقال لهم كلمه وحده تبون عرس بعد ماتولد زوجتي ماتبون شئ راجع لكم .

المهم مر على هالكلام ثلاث شهور كنت على وشك دخولي التاسع وكنت تعبانه وايد بسبب عدم استقرار السكر وكل يوم تخطيط ولوعة كبد.

المهم قبل لاادخل التاسع بيومين جاتني العروس وامها الصراحه تفاجأت بالزياره والصراحه كنت خايفه منهم وايد قالت لي الام اكيد تعرفينا قلت اكيد تفضلوا قالت اكيد بنتفضل البيت بيتنا .

طالعتها بأستغراب والبنت ساكته ماتتكلم تنظر لي باحتقار قالت الام شفاه قلت نعم ياخاله قالت اسمي ام محمد قلت تفضلي يا ام محمد قالت تدرين العرس بيصير بعد ولادتك بيومين قلت ادري قالت لكن ماتدرين ليش انا هنيه قالت امري شو تبين قالت ابيك تولدين ببيت امك تدرين بنتي عروس والكل بيزورها وانتي بكونين في ولاده بتخربين فرحة بنتي طالعتها بنظره محترمه قلت من اليوم لوقت الولاده خير باقي شهر تقريبا بيصير كل خير قالت شو القصد يعني تاخذيني على قد عقلي قلت العفو ياخاله قالت انا مو خالتك يابنت "......." وغلطت علي تضايقت منها قلت اسمعي يام من تكونين انتي ببيتي احترمي نفسك مادامك جالسه ولا اطلعي برا عصبت علي وقامت وسحبتني من الكرسي وقالت انتي الي برا مو انا ودفتني على الارض الا والشغالات يركضون علي ووحده مسكت العجوز عني وانا على الارض حسيت بالموت حسيت الحوض عندي افتك من الالم والعجوز تصارخ وتتكلم والالم عندي صاير مثل النار ومااكنت اقدر اقوم من مكاني من الالم وطلعت العجوز وبنتها وحاولن الشغالات يوقفن لكني كنت اصرخ من الالم وكان عندي ماي ودم ينزل وراحت الشغاله تتصل بأمي جوني امي واختي واخوي حاولوا مافيه فايده الالم قوي اتصل اخوي بالمستشفى وعلمهم ارسلوا سيارة اسعاف وفيها ممرضتين وكان يتصل لزوجي ومايرد وهو يحلف ويتحلف لو صار لي شئ بيسجنهم وسبحان الله ولدت في الصاله وطلع ولدي للنور في قصري الوردي قصوا السره وودوني بالاسعاف وجا زوجي يركض لقاني ولدت وسلومي عندي كان بخير ويهبل بعد سالني شوصار قلت تعبانه مااقدر اتكلم المهم جلس معي هو وام واخواني وهو مايدري عن شئ رجع للبيت لقاء الشغالات يسألونه كيف المدام قال تمام وجابت ولد قالوا ندري ولد وشويه اكبر شغاله عندي جلست تبكي وتخبره عن الي صار اتصل فيني قال شفاه صدق الي اسمعه قلت شو الي تسمعه قال انه عمتي جات البيت سكتت قلت حصل خير حبيبي وانا وسلومي بخير الحمد لله سكت قال لكن هم ليلتهم ماراح تعدى على خير حاولت اهديه لانه كان معصب لكن مافيه فايد صدقت خفت انه يتهور او يسوي شئ فيهم اذكره لما يعصب مايدري عن شئ اذكر انه مره بسبب العصبيه ضربني بالكيبورد الي مااغمى علي قمت اتصلت فيه مارد علي اتصلت خمس مرات وبدا الخوف ياكل قلبي وامي تقول لاتخافين يابنتي ماشي بيصير بعدها بساعه اتصل فيني وسالني ليش مانمتي ؟قلت كيف انام وانت ماترد علي شغلت قلبي قال طول عمري ماكل قلبك مو شاغله بس قلت خلي عنك هالسوالف ليش ماترد قال مارديت كنت مشغول قلت بشو مشغول قال رحت لبيت العروس قلت عسا ماسويت مشاكل معهم قال لا بس طلقتها قلت طلقتها قال ايه طلقتها مب ناقص هم انا يوم قلت زواج كنت ابي ارتاح مو اجيب لنفسي هم ثاني خلاص ربي مو رايد يكون بيننا شئ قلت مو كانك تسرعت قال لا قبل لاطلع صليت استخاره ورحت والحمد لله على كل شئ وانا اعطيتها مهرها وكل شئ جبته لها حلال عليها وخلاص الموضوع انتهى .

تبون الصدق اختلطت الامور عندي مادريت افرح ولا ابكي الصراحه حزنت على نهاية البنت لكن اقول قدر الله وماشاء فعل وقلت الحمد لله الي جات على هالوضع 

وثاني يوم زارني زوجي الصبح قلت ماكنت ابيك تتهور قال انا تهورت لما قررت اتزوج كان المفروض اساعدك تغيرين نفسك لكنك صرتي احسن واعقل مني بمليون مره قلت يعني لو رجعت مجنونه بتتزوج قال ثلاث بيوم واحد قلت لاخلاص بصير عاقل وهذي انا الحمد لله عاقل وحامل بعد ههههه وسلومي عمره خمس شهور بس 
منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## ريمييه

والله حلوه ومحزنه فنفس الوقت

نحن بانتظار البقيه

والله لايفرق حبيبين عن بعض 

قولن ااااااااااااااامين

----------


## دلع 2009

الله يسعدها ياربي

----------


## ريمييه

الله يسعدج يا اخت زايد

----------


## أم شمس

عورتيلي لبي بس الله لا يفرقكم أن شاء الله والله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه عالقصه عزيزتي

----------


## @قلب مجروح@

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااربي والله بداية قصتج بكيت وفي نهايتها فرحت وشاقه حلجي وامي مستغربه علي تقول هاي تبتسم حق منو هههههههه

حبيبتي والله اشقد صبرتي وتحملتي انا اذا مكانج صدقيني يمكن ما اصبر جي بحترق 

ويمكن انتي نفسي انا مااحب احد يطنشني اباه طول وقته يرمسني والله ماعرف 

نصحيني في هالموضوع اخاف اعرس واجنن ريلي لن في اشيا اكييييييييد بغار منها من طلعاته وشوفاته ههههههه

----------


## المصارعه

> قلت يعني لو رجعت مجنونه بتتزوج قال ثلاث بيوم واحد قلت لاخلاص بصير عاقل[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه
مت عليج ضحك والله يهنيكم يااااااارب 

واسلوبج في طرح رووووعه

----------


## فانتاستك

قصتج ولا فالمسلسلات صراحه ..........طرحج للقصه صدق رائع .....وباسلوب فعلا يخلي الوحده تستفيد 


عجبني رد فعلك لمواجهة مشاكلج ....صحيح انها يت متاخره لكن صوبتي الهدف صح ....هذا لانج لجأتي لله سبحانه وتعالى

فعلا انه كل مشكله ولها حل والحل دايما عند رب العالمين 


الله يسعدج ويهدي بال كل زوجه تدور حل لخلافاتها الزوجيه

----------


## fifi_girl

ماشاء الله الله يخليكم لبعض والله يسعدج ويا ولدج الغالية ويتربى في عزج  :Smile: 

عساها دوم هالفرحة ^^

----------


## حوره نونا

يزااااااااااااااااج الله خير وربي يسعدكم طول العمر يارب

----------


## أم عووووش

بصراحة طر هذي القصة

----------


## أم يايا94

لاتعليق

----------


## uae13122

ربي يسعدج ويوفقج غناتي في حياتج والله يخلي ريلج وعيالج لــج وتكون حياتكم كلها سعادة قولي أميييييييييييين

----------


## صمت الفراشه

الله يسعدج يارب

----------


## dubai gold

واااااااااااااايــــد حلــــوه القصـــــة :"(


واايد رومنسية ^^"


اللـــه يسخر لج زوجج وولدج

----------


## مس_دايت

وايد حزنت على على القصه وكنت ادمع وانا اقراها والموظفات يسالوني شوه فيج .... وماريد حد يكلمني لاني كنت مندمجه ويوم قريت النهايه استانست ودي اصفع ام محمد وبنتها بس الصبر وايد زين 
الله يوفقج مع حبيبج وعيالج ويوخم بتربين قوليلنا شوه بتيبين .......فضول

----------


## هزووفه

حلوة القصه 

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## شيطونه راك

وايد حلوووه القصة
الله يسعدج ويخلي لج ريلج وعيالج

----------


## شمايل الحب

اللهم أحفظهما من كل شر وأسعدهما وأجعل حياتهما في أحسن حااال
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## زوجة زوجها

الصرااحه مدري وش اقووول 

غير ربي يسعدك ويتمم عليكم الحيااة هذي بسعااده ياارب ولا يخرب بينكم شي يارب

----------


## ليه ياقلب

الله يسعدكم من قلبي والله =)
ويتربوون فعزكم الصغاريه

----------


## كنه الشامسي

رووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## dena22

سبحان الله يعنى ما ينزل العقل على الحرمه الا اذا قالها الريال بزوج الله يسعدكم ويحفظكم من كل سوء

----------


## بنت الوطن

وايد حلوووه القصة
الله يسعدج ويخلي لج ريلج وعيالج

----------


## شذى الحب

الله يسعدج يا رب

----------


## تعبت قلبي

بجد قصة رائعه 

خاطري اتعلم منها قبل ما ايه عليه يوم انا بعد .. بس المشكلة كل ما اقول بتغير ما اعتقد اكمل يوم الا وارجع نفس ما كنت ...

الله يهدينا جميعا وما يغير علينا ..

والله يسعدش ويوفقش

----------


## ام انومي

الله يوفقج ويسعدج دوم انشاء لله

----------


## FM.

بالتوفيق...

----------


## جورى1977

الصراحة قصتج حزينة وااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد والله اتاثرت لو مب يالسة في الصالة جدام ابوي لصحت اهئ اهئ اهئ بس الله يهديكم ويخليكم حق بعض ويديم المحبة من بينكم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب انت القادر ع كل شئ الله يوفقكج يا اختي
ادعيلنا انا واخواتي الله يرزقنا الذرية الصالحة ...........................................آآآآآآآ آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## Hno0odah

ربي يسعدكم

----------


## Miss Fendi

قصه جدا مؤثرة ... واحس وايد اعتبرت منها
الله يسخرها لزوجها ويسخر زوجها لها ويحفظهم لبعض

----------


## $العامرية$

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه

الصرااحه القصه طرررررر

----------


## اماراتية(sara

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو واللهـ كثييييييييييييير حلوة القصهـ ومحزززنهـ بنفس الوقت...حسيتهآ كأنهآ روآآآيهـ تنروي....مش قصهـ وآقعيهـ....*
*الله يثبتج يالغاليهـ ويخليلج اللي ببطنج وولدج سلوووومي وريلج وبيتج اللهم آآآآآآآآآآمين...*

----------


## the_me

الله يسعدج 

قصتج فيها عبر للكل الحريم 

ان شاء الله يستفيدن منها

----------


## فيصاء

الله يسعدج عزيزتي وإنشاء الله الإستفادة تعم الجميع

----------


## ०｡•✿вαявίε

حلوة القصهـ

يسلمو عالنقل ^^

----------


## مريم الجناحي

قصه حلوه 

جان زيين احنا جي خخخخ بالتوفيق

----------


## شمعة حياة

الله يسعدج مع ريلج وسلوووووووووووووم

----------


## Amal elhayah

حلوه القصه وااايد...

مشكوره عالنقل اختــــــــــي

----------


## εїз

*حبيت القصة وايد والصراحة خلتني أفكر في بعض الأمور * 

*الله يسعدهم يارب*

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

هذي القصة فيها عبرة للحريم 

مشكورة حبيبتي عالنقل

----------


## برقع وردي

والله قصه روعه 
دمعت وايد وياسه احاول احبسهم 
تسلمين الغاليه __^

----------


## سوالف26

حلوه قصتج

----------


## بنوته ذووق

^^ الله يسعدهم يارب ..

----------


## MeMeRoRo

حلووووووة القصة 

اتمنى تكووون عبرة حق الريايل الي يفكروووون بالزوااج مرة ثانية..

----------


## عروس جديده

رووووووووووووعه القصه صيحتيني و الله و ألف مبروك على سلومي

----------


## نهاروليل

حسيت اللهجة سعودية.. ياربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

وجان اصيييح

حلوووه القصة

----------


## الياسية

ان شاء الله البنات يستفيدوووووون من هالشيء لانه معظمهم يفكرون بطريقة سلبيه

----------


## توتة الحلوة

والله حلوه ومحزنه فنفس الوقت

نحن بانتظار البقيه

والله لايفرق حبيبين عن بعض 

قولن ااااااااااااااامين

----------


## فيافي 2008

سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

يا رب تسعد الجميع وتهديني يا الللللللللللللللللللللللله

----------


## &0_0&

وايد عيبتني القصه  :Smile:

----------


## عيون حالمة

الله يسعدج يارب ويتمم عليج الفرحة..ونستيني..بقصتج..احب الي اتكون عندها الإرادة وتحافظ ع زوجها...انتبهي ع زوجج وحطيه بعيونج....وتعلمي ردس من هالشي...

----------


## ahaat_2015

ومنكم نستفيد


الله يهنيها ويسخر لي زوجي

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

القصة روعة

وصبرهااا احلى شي

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

روعتيششششششششششششششششششن
^.^

----------


## fifi_girl

يالله يا محلات القصة بس فالبداية حزينة  :Frown: 
واااايد تحمست مشكوورة عالقصة ^_^

----------


## بسمة فجر

حلوة القصة
بس صيحتني
و الأهم نبهتني على أشياء كنت مب منتبهة عليها
شكرا عالنقل الرائع و المفيد

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

يا أعصابـها

----------


## m!s$.CaNdy

روووعه رووعه روووعه 


وها عين العقل  :Smile:

----------


## الليدي سارة

انشاء الله يعيشوا بسعادة دائمة
بس ماشاء الله هل قوة والتحمل اللي ربنا مدها فيهم
دائما العقل والهدوء يجيب نتيجة

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

----------

